# Can i improve optical fiber quality by changing sound card?



## vickgei1981 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,i bought a sound card at around 20 $, i connect it to my jvc dolby surround eq,and i use an optical fiber to connect it so an ac3 can start the 5.1 surround system,but somehow the sound is just not right,all the channels work fine,just that the sound quality is not exactly right,i am saying it delivers 90% of the quality i expect,so my question is,whether changing the sound card to a more expensive one, would that make any difference??Thank you


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

It is possible, but we need more info about your system to help you identify the weak spots. So, please post your equipment list, including speakers. I suspect that changing the sound card won't make that much difference unless it upgrades to 5.1 surround sound.

My favorite sound cards are from SoundBlaster. They frequently offer refurbished or close out cards on their website. At one time they offer purchase via Amazon.com, but I have not checked that recently.

http://us.creative.com/store


----------



## vickgei1981 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi jones,thank you for your reply, my sound card is this http://www.asus.com/Sound_Cards_and_DigitaltoAnalog_Converters/Xonar_DG/

My eq is this http://support.jvc.com/consumer/product.jsp?modelId=MODL026990&pathId=30&page=3&archive=true

and i replace the speakers with something that looks like this, http://www.fritzspeakers.com/images/speakers/MTMPowerTowerHDHT.jpg

the difference is that my speakers the front rear's they have a hall on the side which is closed by a fabric and the inside is field with cotton.

I don't have a problem with the 5.1 since when i play an ac3 5.1 sound(Like ac3 5.1 surround test)a 5.1 icon appear on my eq and every channel plays correctly,but as i said i am not 100% happy with the sound,it's almost perfect but just not quite there,i am 90% happy,and so i have this 3 options in mind

1. Changing the card

2. Change the speakers

3. Change the wires,i must confess the wires i have i am pretty sure they are ment to be used as electrical wires then sound wires.

Or now that i think of it 4 is it possibly converting from dvd or bluray to ac3 5.1 loose quality??Thank you


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

The main issue your going to have is that the JVC amp does not have nearly enough power to drive those speakers ...Your only option there is to buy a Surround receiver capable of at least 50 watts per channel - hopefully more if you can afford it - Here is a nice receiver at a minimal cost

http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-V373-5-1-Channel-AV-Receiver/dp/B007JF8FD8/ref=sr_1_11?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1391631211&sr=1-11


----------



## vickgei1981 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you RTS for your reply,my JVC does deliever the sound and quite loud, alot of times when i watch a move in full volume my sister comes over and complains that she can hear it to her house(She lives a few meters away from my house,so my problem is not the volume is not the 5.1 is the quality Not that it's bed but there is a 10% missing from the quality which i want to improve


----------

